# ECU Tuning?



## GoatLover557 (Nov 10, 2008)

what brand of ecu tuning devices is the best?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

DiabloSport seems to be the most popular for hand held tuners, but you are better off getting a custom dyno tune for the best performance.


----------

